# RA engine blocks



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

saw these on ebay . . .

https://tinyurl.com/lc8qz76


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, he's had these up there for a while.....I'm surprised there haven't been any takers :smilielol5:.


----------

